# Low ryder seeds??  Can't find any...



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 25, 2007)

Ive been to alot of seed banks.

I know where to look for seeds..

BUT EVERYONE IS OUT OF LOW RIDERS..

any one know where they have some in stock??


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 25, 2007)

lowryder = over rated! to small ,low yeilds, not that potent!



next


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

Dankerz!  Come on.  You can't say that!  I think there needs more of an explanation than that...  These autoflowering plants are storming into the mainstream and the vets aren't liking it.  Understandably so.  My favorite radio station is making a slow transition to garbage right now.  Why change if the usual has been working great forever... right?  Well, for people that live far north  with a short grow season, these plants are great.  For the new grower, these are great because it can get a full grow under their belt in less than two months potentially.  Sure, the yield isn't amazing but for the size of the plant, it is amazing!  I yielded an ounce or a little less from each plant.  Some phenos are stellar too!  

So, all I am saying is that this plant is a blessing and should not be just chopped to pieces like that.  However, I personally am very envious of your strain collection. :heart:  You have some die hard strains... and some are your own!


----------



## The Growshop (Jul 1, 2007)

The seedbank is currently out but he told me in July he will have seeds again the only one at hand now is the Lowryder #2.

I have the same problem received many orders for the lowryder but had to tell all my customers no sadly enough.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 1, 2007)

Everyone has lowryders in stock right now... and all at discounted prices!


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

go to drchronic.com and then go to Joint Doctor Seeds and they have lowryder seeds.  Im with Dankerz on this one.  Low yield, not very potent, and you cant clone them.   But DL does make some good points too.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 2, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> go to drchronic.com and then go to Joint Doctor Seeds and they have lowryder seeds. Im with Dankerz on this one. Low yield, not very potent, and you cant clone them. But DL does make some good points too.


 
hahah i was just gunna say that and DAnkers man
i live in Minnesota so Lowrider would be good for me but
it dont matter i aint going to grow them next year 
im going to grow some Hashberry ive never tried
it but it says it doesnt take long to grow has
anyone tried this strain before?? sorry about asking
a question on somones elses thread but answers would
be appreciated.

peace


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 3, 2007)

it has its place in the the world like every other strain.. ill wait a few years till a LRxcross catches my eye.     anybody checking out the  GG= Guerilla gold auto flow..?


----------



## WrEkkED (Jul 4, 2007)

If you get just regular lowryder seeds, go with lowryder #2. I grew them out and they were very good. easy plants to take care of, easy to hide, smell doesn't start to be really bad until about week 6. The yeild isn't amazing, but for plants that grow about 1 foot tall and only take 8 weeks, can't really complain. You should average about an ounce a plant.

For lowryder#2 seedse check out http://www.drchronic.com/
For lowryder crosses check out http://soulseeds.co.uk/


----------

